# Pedriatrician in Sharjah



## idem-ana (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi,

I'm new in the forum and in sharjah. I have many questions for you but now I need you help me because I'm looking for a Pediatrician for my daugther, she/he has to speak english, I don't speak arabic, only speak english and very bad hahaha.

Thanks @ regards,

Ana


----------



## EbenB (Oct 12, 2011)

idem-ana said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new in the forum and in sharjah. I have many questions for you but now I need you help me because I'm looking for a Pediatrician for my daugther, she/he has to speak english, I don't speak arabic, only speak english and very bad hahaha.
> 
> ...


Dr Reinette Bester at Welcare Hospital in Al Garhoud is an excellent one.


----------



## idem-ana (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks Eben...


----------

